# Help me selecting new ADSL2 WiFi router for BSNL BB!



## GammaLazer (May 11, 2015)

Hi I want to buy a new adsl2 + wifi router for my bsnl broadband. 
Features I would like to have :

ADSL2 plus WiFi with a very good range for my double storied house. 
Priced under 2.5k
150 Mb/s + speed 
 DD-WRT optional 
I have shortlisted Asus DSL-N10E,  Asus DSL-N10 and TP LINK TL W8968. I have heard that 8968 has problems with firmware. 
Can anyone explain me what is the difference between so many versions of TP LINK routers which are almost priced equally.
How about Tenda routers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2015)

Can't say much about the other models, but it's been years I'm running 8968 without any problems.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2015)

+1 to W8968


----------



## GammaLazer (May 11, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can't say much about the other models, but it's been years I'm running 8968 without any problems.


Which version of 8968 are you using? 
Are you using 8968 with BSNL? How is its wifi range?Does it support DD-WRT?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2015)

GammaLazer said:


> Which version of 8968 are you using?
> Are you using 8968 with BSNL? How is its wifi range?Does it support DD-WRT?



Hardware Version : v1
Firmware Version : 0.6.0.1.1 v5.0 Build 120926 Rel.27100n

Range is good. I get it across upto 3-4 walls.

No, AFAIK, it doesn't supports DD-WRT.

And I'm using it with Airtel BB. Left BSNL around 1-2 years ago.


----------



## GammaLazer (May 12, 2015)

As the newer version of 8968 V3 has come out, people are complaining that its left antenna is a dummy. Could anyone here with v3 of this router please tell me about range?


----------



## user28 (May 14, 2015)

Don't buy the Asus DSL N10E..It had a crappy interface, not a full screen interface. Asus stopped firmware support after Jan 2014. Wifi Range is fine but not excellent. Range severely suffers after 3 walls. Fixed antenna and hence cannot upgrade antenna. Slow boot up. It is a Realtek RTL8672 and hence no  DD-wrt support. I am using this Asus router since 1 and half year. Though there are no major compliants, not satisfied with it. On connecting multiple devices wirelessly, it slows down. In my opinion not worth investing in this router. Buy it only if you are a die hard fan of Asus. 
As of now only option for adsl wifi routers are Tplink W8968 and Netgear DGN2200 and netgear DGN 2200 has open-wrt support. But i had not used the Netgear one and so not sure about its performance.
Having no major options i brought the w8968 last week. Yet to start using it. Since this is Broadcom chipset based router, lets hope we will get DD-wrt support in future. I am plannig to get a TP-link 8dbi antenna and fit to it to get a more better range. 
No idea about the dummy left antenna in this router.


----------



## GammaLazer (May 16, 2015)

user28 said:


> Don't buy the Asus DSL N10E..It had a crappy interface, not a full screen interface. Asus stopped firmware support after Jan 2014. Wifi Range is fine but not excellent. Range severely suffers after 3 walls. Fixed antenna and hence cannot upgrade antenna. Slow boot up. It is a Realtek RTL8672 and hence no  DD-wrt support. I am using this Asus router since 1 and half year. Though there are no major compliants, not satisfied with it. On connecting multiple devices wirelessly, it slows down. In my opinion not worth investing in this router. Buy it only if you are a die hard fan of Asus.
> As of now only option for adsl wifi routers are Tplink W8968 and Netgear DGN2200 and netgear DGN 2200 has open-wrt support. But i had not used the Netgear one and so not sure about its performance.
> Having no major options i brought the w8968 last week. Yet to start using it. Since this is Broadcom chipset based router, lets hope we will get DD-wrt support in future. I am plannig to get a TP-link 8dbi antenna and fit to it to get a more better range.
> No idea about the dummy left antenna in this router.



I  got confirmation on many forums that its left antenna is totally dummy, so I went ahead with getting a v2 version from olx and it was unused with over 2.5 years warranty left for 1200. I am using it and its working nice as of now. But it lacks DD-WRT.


----------

